# 6'4" and a TCR in the XL:58.5 size?



## Dave V. (Jan 23, 2006)

Any *6'4"* guys comfortably riding a *TCR* in the *XL:58.5* size?

I am *6'3.75"* tall with an inseam of *92cm* and am wondering if this bike and its compact geometry is good for taller riders or not...

Any feedback would be appreciated.

(I currently ride a Trek Madone SL in 62cm.)

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

At 6'4 an XL should be fine for you. I've seen guys shorter than 6'4 on XL's


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm 6'3'' and there's no way I could ride a smaller frame.


----------



## Dave V. (Jan 23, 2006)

*Is it big enough?*



rick222 said:


> At 6'4 an XL should be fine for you. I've seen guys shorter than 6'4 on XL's


I was more wondering if an XL is *BIG ENOUGH * for a 6'4" guy? (i.e. Have any 6'4" guys felt that it was _TOO SMALL_?)

But thanks for the comments anyway.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

The only issue may be the head tube length. It's not exactly long. If you have a lot of seat to bar drop or don't mind using a riser stem, then it will work fine.


----------

